# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Dangerous Rays irradie une étrange lueur verte

## DirtyDivinity

Aimez-vous les S.T.A.L.K.E.R.? Si vous avez répondu "oui" (ou  "gueuhnyhctholp" en vous évanouissant de bonheur et en bavant, ça marche  aussi, bienvenue, prenez cette chaise voilà, bonjour), avez-vous jamais  rêvé, en y jouant, de territoires _vraiment_ immenses à explorer,  où vous perdre?
 Et aussi, d'interactions plus poussées, pour vous sentir  encore plus partie prenante de ce monde étrangement vivant et  dangereux? Dangerous Rays (en A Venir par Guy Moquette dans le CPC 297 sorti mi mai, et sur notre forum national des lapins - où le dev est très présent) revendique haut l'héritage des S.T.A.L.K.E.R. mais  proposera des environnements en génération procédurale du même ordre de  grandeur que le vénérable Daggerfall.
 Oui, on parle de centaines de milliers de kilomètres carrés. Voire  millions.
 Comme des pays en vrai. (C'est faisable depuis longtemps,  c'est juste que d'habitude les éditeurs n'osent pas, de peur que les  joueurs aient peur, comme l'expliquait L-F Sébum dans son superbe dossier du CPC 212 sur les mondes procéduraux).
 Dangerous Rays a une  orientation survival soutenue par un moteur physique haut de gamme. On  débite les arbres, on en fait du feu qui se propage selon le vent, etc.  On pourra construire des structures simples et autres petits pièges. On  se protège comme on peut des radiations, des maladies, de la faim...   C'est aussi déjà fort beau, avec une gestion élaborée des lumières. Une  balistique soumise à une ribambelle de lois physiques.
 J'en passe. C'est  le boulot hallucinant d'un passionné, OldSnake, qui est aussi, faut  dire, un pro (il a travaillé sur Arma 2). Il est épaulé, pour la partie  story à venir, par Mxthe, auteur du populaire mod HL2 Underhell. Le jeu  est  encore très loin de leur vision finale, pour l'instant on trouve  seulement des zombies à combattre (fuir surtout) dans un biome  campagnard mais ils prévoient divers animaux (du coup, de la chasse),  mutants et aussi NPC humains, et d'autres biomes variés.
 C'est orienté  solo. Un mode coop' est envisagé par la suite. Bref ce ne sera pas Day Z  bis. Là j'en parle parce qu'ils viennent d'intégrer la section Greenlight de Steam. Leur bébé est déjà dans le top 100 après 3 jours, sans aucune  couverture de la presse mainstream pour l'instant.

 Si vous souhaitez  les soutenir, ça se passe ici.

 Au fait, j'ai un peu lu les infos données par Steam : pour qu'un jeu  soit greenlighté, les décideurs tiennent compte des votes évidemment  mais ce n'est pas purement mathématique. Ils essaient de repérer si le  public a vraiment envie d'y jouer, recoupent avec la teneur des  commentaires, etc. Bref vos votes ET vos commentaires comptent un max.
 Ça se sent qu'OldSnake et son comparse font le jeu auquel ils rêvent de  jouer. Et vous savez quoi? C'est le meilleur moyen de rencontrer les  rêves d'un tas de gens je parie. Je leur prédis un carton. Mais pour ça,  ils doivent d'abord franchir l'étape et arriver sur Steam.
 [EDIT :] Victoire! Ça y est. Dangerous Rays est greenlighté.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Nilsou

En tant que fan des précédents Stalker et cie, j'avoue que le concept ne me chauffe pas trop...
Et je ne ne suis pas forcement d'accord avec l'analyse du dossier sur le fait que les éditeur le font peu car ils ont peur... il m'a parut un peu optimiste quant aux systèmes à génération procédural dans leur ensemble. 

Je pense qu'il y a un véritable probleme de fond dans le jeu à génération procédural. Et qu'aujourd'hui la hype autour de ce système me semble venir du fait que les algos sont simplement beaucoup plus dispo et que les gens ont eu des formations pour. Toutefois ça ne résout pas le probleme de fond, qui, je pense, s'appliquera également à ce jeu.

Le soucis, selon moi, de ce genre de jeux est que même avec un algo de ouf et avec un gameplay au poil on finis par trouver le jeu vide, car cela ne remplacera jamais le scenar, l'humour et les maps faites main pour l'illustrer. Bref, pas de dynamisme, pas de cacahuète. (Que serait stalker sans ses quêtes, ses factions et son scenarr aux notes désespérés)
Quelques exceptions quant il s'agit de jeux où le gameplay est suffisamment prenant pour tenir tout seul (construction/gestion principalement), mais ils sont rare : Dwarf Fortress par exemple.

Pour le moment, je n'ai jamais vu un jeu survival/exploration procédural qui ne dégage pas cette impréssion de vide à la longue ...Même parmi les trucs récent (StarBound/Terraria et cie) (après je suis peut être trop sensible sur ce point, il y en a qui ne jouent qu'a ça  ::rolleyes::  ). Il faudrait sans doute des IA très complexe pour compenser le vide, mais on est encore loin de créer de façon automatique des perso avec leur vie/problèmes et cie qui vous demandent gentiment de les aider de façon cohérente... A la limite on arrive à créer un jeux qui gère le comportement de factions avec objectifs de façon à_ peu près_ cohérente... mais c'est encore une usine à gaz...

J'avais tenu le même raisonnement il y a peu sur un autre jeu pour arriver à la conclusion qu'au final ce genre de jeux serait sans doute génial avec un serveur unique en mode MMO pour que le dynamisme se créé tout seul de l'interaction avec les joueurs. Le soucis c'est que niveau technique c'est sans doute tendu. On sent qu'on y vient avec des jeux type Starbound et leur serveur à rallonge, mais ce n'est pas encore ça...

Du coups, comme pour toute cette plâtrée de jeux à venir basés sur le procédural (no man sky et cie...) je ne peut m’empêcher d'avoir un gros doute sur l’intérêt de ce "stalker procédural" passé les quelques premières heures de découverte.

----------


## DirtyDivinity

C'est sûr c'est le gros obstacle à résoudre pour la génération procédurale. Comme pour tout projet ambitieux, ils ont pris une route qui n'évite pas un paquet de défis et de risques. En tout cas ils prévoient aussi un mode *Story*, dont s'occupera en particulier le créateur du mod Underhell pour HL2. Si j'ai bien compris, ce mode Story avec scénario, événements scriptés etc., ne sera pas sur terrains générés procéduralement (ou alors génération procédurale circonscrite?). C'est le mode survival qui sera en génération procédurale - et non pas aléatoire d'ailleurs. Il reste, c'est sûr, qu'une des forces des STALKER (hors scripts et scénar) est le côté fait main permettant une _irrégularité_ qui perso me fascine pas mal : pas une palissade sans sa planche disjointe, différente de ses sœurs, et si une deuxième est de travers 5 mètres plus loin ce ne sera jamais exactement de la même façon. Des exceptions plein l'environnement. Du coup le monde n'a pas l'air fait de 0 et de 1. Les aspérités du réel : en trouvera-t-on dans Dangerous Rays?

----------


## frunzy

Je vote ! Au pire c'est bien, au mieux ça va me bouffer tout mon temps ce jeu la !

----------


## von morgan

C'est dingue,  c'est un jeu ou tu peux rester bloqué sur le feu que tu viens d'allumer, à halluciner sur la gestion de la combustion ou comment le vent influe sur la direction de la fumée etc... C'est magique, d'ailleurs je retourne de ce pas ceuillir des champis dans la forêt irradiée.

----------

